# Kimber Pro Carry HD II



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

When I picked up my Springfield 1911 A1 yesterday I bought a Kimber Pro Carry HD II 45 ACP in the stainless satin silver finish. I put in on layaway because I can't submit the paperwork until the end of December. 
I have the Custom II and the Ultra Carry II so I needed the one in the middle. I would have preferred the blued finish to match the other two but they only had the stainless. When the salesman saw that I was hesitant he offered a 10% discount ($99.99) and that was all it took.
It's a fine looking gun and it feels great in my hand so I'm totally satisfied with the purchase.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

PhuBai70 said:


> When I picked up my Springfield 1911 A1 yesterday I bought a Kimber Pro Carry HD II 45 ACP in the stainless satin silver finish. I put in on layaway because I can't submit the paperwork until the end of December.
> I have the Custom II and the Ultra Carry II so I needed the one in the middle. I would have preferred the blued finish to match the other two but they only had the stainless. When the salesman saw that I was hesitant he offered a 10% discount ($99.99) and that was all it took.
> It's a fine looking gun and it feels great in my hand so I'm totally satisfied with the purchase.


Sounds pretty good to me! You live in a restrictive state or something? Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Sounds pretty good to me! You live in a restrictive state or something? Can't wait to see some pics!


Yes, in California we have to wait 30 days between gun purchases. As far as I can tell this law does not stop any kind of crime. The politicians here just want to make it more difficult to buy guns.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

PhuBai70 said:


> Yes, in California we have to wait 30 days between gun purchases. As far as I can tell this law does not stop any kind of crime. The politicians here just want to make it more difficult to buy guns.


Gotcha. Yeah, those laws don't do crap...criminals generally don't abide by any laws!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I picked it up yesterday and I'm very happy with it. This is the HD with a stainless steel frame so it's heavier than the standard Pro Carry II and has a well balanced feel. The extra weight will tame the 45ACP rounds through the 4" barrel. I like the satin finish which is good because I don't think they come with the standard shiny finish.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I saw a video the other day about breaking down the Pro Carry II using a _1911 Ultra Tool _instead of the L-shaped wire tool that was provided. The wire tool also came with my Ultra Carry II but I didn't care for it so I ordered an Ultra Tool from Amazon and it arrived this afternoon.
After locking back the slide the polished brass Ultra Tool slips over the guide rod and is held in place with a magnet. When you slowly return the slide it lines up perfectly to remove the slide stop. 
I went through the steps three or four times and it works so much better than the wire tool.


----------

